# Ergon GC1?



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

I can't find any reviews of this on the net.
I've recently started commuting on my MTB and realized my ESI Chunkies weren't cutting it (great for offroad SS though). And since I've put gears back on, I'm spending more time on the saddle, and my hands are pretty much staying in one place during the ride (versus moving around/standing up when the bike was still SS). So I put back my Ergon-knock-offs and noticed they were better than the ESIs. But I've always found the wing part to be too big for me, so I'm now looking into the real deal: Ergons.
I've considered the GS1 because I like that the wing is minimalistic. But since I have a Ragley Carnegie's bar, I figured the GC1 would be better.
I still can't figure out Ergon's pitch on how the GC1 can make high sweep bars more comfy, when in fact it is the high sweep that makes them comfy to begin with 
"The GC1 corrects this wrist position through its anatomic and ergonomically correct form." -Ergon
ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS

Also, it's been what, 2 years, since these were announced, and I still can't find them in stock anywhere.

I just found this
Buy Ergon GC1 Comfort Grips at Tredz Bikes. £22.49 with free UK delivery
It shows a pic implying the GC1 is recommended for bars with a sweep between 30 and 60 degrees. This is the only place I've seen this mentioned. Would this mean the GC1 isn't recommended for my Carnegie's (25-degree sweep)? Is this legit? Maybe Ergon/Jeff K can chime in?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I have the basic GP1 grips. It looks like the only difference between the GP1 and the GC1 is that the GC1 has the end swept out a little for bars that sweep back. I'd say if you have straightish bars go for the GP1, if you have swept bars, to for the GC1.

I got mine because I have one bike where my hands start to tingle after about 1/2 hour. The grips didn't help too much but they are comfy. You have to play with the position of them to get the wrist support you want. I just left the clamp slightly loose so I could rotate them while riding until they felt the best.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

The GP1 and GC1 are similar grips; same ergonomic features, same materials, etc. The GC1 is designed specifically for swept back bars, where the GP1 is for standard straight bars. The GC1, announced at Interbike this past September, is to be released later this June.

The GC1 is designed to align the wrists correctly.









Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

ERGON said:


> The GC1 is designed to align the wrists correctly.
> 
> Ergon USA


I find this really strange. Isn't the whole point of high-swept bars to have a more ergonomic position on the bike? If you're wrists don't "align... correctly" then either the bar isn't set up properly or the sweep isn't right for you.
The 25 degrees of sweep that my Carnegie's have is just right for my wrists. I just need the extra "wing" of the ergo-type grips to lessen the pressure on the heel of my palm some more. I'm just wondering whether I should wait for the the GC1s to become available or just settle for the more-readily available GS1s.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Correct, sweptback bars help the arm, wrist, and hand position on the bike. What the GC1 does is solve the issue of incorrect positioning of using these style of bars with our original GP1 grips. Our original GP1 grip and other models are designed around the straight bar design, when installed on these radically sweptback bars puts the hand and wrists in an undesirable position. The GC1 has a different shape to give all the properties the GP1 is known for, but with the compatibility of these angled bars.

The GC1 is available now: https://www.ergon-bike.com/us/en/shop

Jeff K
Ergon USA


----------



## r1Gel (Jan 14, 2004)

ERGON said:


> Correct, sweptback bars help the arm, wrist, and hand position on the bike. What the GC1 does is solve the issue of incorrect positioning of using these style of bars with our original GP1 grips. Our original GP1 grip and other models are designed around the straight bar design, when installed on these radically sweptback bars puts the hand and wrists in an undesirable position. The GC1 has a different shape to give all the properties the GP1 is known for, but with the compatibility of these angled bars.
> 
> The GC1 is available now: https://www.ergon-bike.com/us/en/shop
> 
> ...


Jeff, thanks for your patience so far.

So, given that I have Carnegie's on my MTB which I use on- and off-road, would you say the GC1s would be a better choice over the GS1s (which I'm eyeing for the smaller wing)?


----------



## steinercat (Apr 25, 2014)

r1Gel said:


> ....Would this mean the GC1 isn't recommended for my Carnegie's (25-degree sweep)? Is this legit? Maybe Ergon/Jeff K can chime in?


Same question here.

Is the GC1 recommended for 25 degree sweeps?


----------



## outofmydepth (May 19, 2016)

I've got a nerve posting here when I only cycle once a week or so and only when the sun shines and am terribly pleased if I manage 30 miles. Probably wrong to reply to such an old thread too...

Anyway, I've just ordered a pair of these - probably should have waited til I had tried them before posting - but to address the "I find this really strange. Isn't the whole point of high-swept bars to have a more ergonomic position on the bike?" question... I put on approx 45 deg swept bars to let me sit more upright than with the original straight ones and Ergon are quite right in saying that your hand doesn't fit well on bars like this, I find the grip runs across my hand at an angle which is comfortable enough but it's not a very secure grip. I imagine a 25 deg angle would be just perfect and hope these will give me something like that - not too straight, not too angled. If I had steinercat's bars I'd go for the GS range. Would anyone like me to comment once I have the things fitted? Even after all this time there are very few reviews about.

They'd better be good as they cost more than my bike is worth! I really wanted an electric bike now I'm getting older but cannot justify the price, so I'm trying to make mine more comfy.


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

I have this grip and have had them for a while now on my mary bars. Before them I had their somewhat copy the Phorm G510s which are about $20 cheaper MSRP. I will say that the Ergon version is a much better grip, the Phorm version is too soft of a rubber and does not really support your hand, plus they are quite large and have a what I think is a weak 3mm allen head bolt to secure them.

For those who do not know Phorm is owned by Ergon, it would be similar to WTB and Freedom.


----------



## rraayy (Apr 30, 2008)

I recently bought the GC1 grips (cork version) for my 45 degree swept back handlebars. My bars are level with my saddle. Prior, I was using with the same bars with the standard round Ergon GA2 grips. IMO, the standard GA2 grips are good if you are in and out of the saddle and changing hand position frequently. If you are in the saddle (i.e. commuter) over 95% of the time (most likely if you have swept back bars) then the GC1 grips provides for a larger, more comfortable and ergonomic platform for your hands to rest on. I use the word rest because the GC1 grips have such a large platform you tend to rest more than grip like you would with a standard round grip. So, if you have swept back bars and in the saddle 90+% of the time then the GC1 is perfect. If you are in/out of the saddle 60/40 (gravel/bumpy terrain), then I would go with the Ergon GA3 (with the mini wing) to get the benefits of both designs. Grips like saddles are personal so this review might not be true for everyone.


----------

